# Do Microchips Contain Date of Birth?



## Chila (Sep 28, 2017)

When we adopted our adult Havanese the vet we rescued him through told us they would update his registration info with the microchip company for us (I need to ask our vet to scan the chip and verify this happened) But will his chip contain his date of birth?

It drives my kids crazy that we don’t know our dogs birthday and it just occurred to me that maybe (just maybe 🤞) it could possibly be on the chip?


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I thought this was a good question so I googled it, and found instead a microchip registration place that is universal and free. Since I had not renewed the membership on my cat's chip, I went to their website: FoundAnimals.org. I registered my cat's microchip, and found that they do ask about his birthdate, but only the month and year. 

I hope you find out what your dog's birthday is and, if not, find out about how old he is, and give him a birth date!


----------



## Chila (Sep 28, 2017)

Good to know...thanks! I’m on holidays right now, but I’m definitely going to look into getting the info from his microchip next week. I can’t wait to see what it tells us!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Two other thoughts... first, I always ask the vet to check my dogs' chips yearly when she does their physical. They can move and they can also stop working. If you don't check periodically, you'd never know, and a non-working chip does nothing to reunite you with your dog.

Also, I have lots of friends with rescue dogs, and they rarely know the birthday of their dog. So they celebrate their "Gotcha" date instead.


----------



## Chila (Sep 28, 2017)

Celebrating Gotcha Day is exactly what I told my kids we’d do if I can’t figure it out...I think it’s a good plan!! 

Maybe this is its own thread....but I know he was AKC registered, I know one element of his show name, but not the whole thing. Nor do i know his registration number. Is there any hope of me getting date of birth from the AKC with only his breed, approx year or birth and a partial name? Does the AKC keep any microchip records....if I provide them with his hip number would that get me anywhere? 

I know some of my friends whose dogs are CKC registered have a tattoo in their ear with their registration number...but I don’t see anything like that on my dog. Do any of you with AKC registered Havanese have their registration number tattooed on them anywhere?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chila said:


> Celebrating Gotcha Day is exactly what I told my kids we'd do if I can't figure it out...I think it's a good plan!!
> 
> Maybe this is its own thread....but I know he was AKC registered, I know one element of his show name, but not the whole thing. Nor do i know his registration number. Is there any hope of me getting date of birth from the AKC with only his breed, approx year or birth and a partial name? Does the AKC keep any microchip records....if I provide them with his hip number would that get me anywhere?
> 
> I know some of my friends whose dogs are CKC registered have a tattoo in their ear with their registration number...but I don't see anything like that on my dog. Do any of you with AKC registered Havanese have their registration number tattooed on them anywhere?


Tatooing is more common in other countries than in the US. I don't know anyone who does it, personally. My dogs' chips are recorded with AKC Unite, so you might try them.

However, it's strange that you would have been given just part of a show (registered) name and no other information on a registered dog. Can't you get in touch with the original owners? Or the breeder? How did the dog come to be in rescue, and without his papers?


----------



## Chila (Sep 28, 2017)

It’s kind of a weird story, but he was purchased from a US breeder and brought to Canada to be part of a breeding program here. From what I know there was a death(human), the program fell apart/dismantled, and the dogs were rehomed (sounded like maybe with relatives?). My guy and another ended up in a neglectful situation and were thankfully surrendered to a local vet. That’s where we adopted him. The vet told me she had been in contact with his Breeder in the US, who had offered to fly him back if she was unable to find him a good home. However the vet wouldn’t give me the name of the Breeder. I asked her if she would mind asking the Breeder if I could contact them, just to stay in touch, but I never heard back from the vet. The vet casually rattled off his big long registered name to me over the phone at one point...if I knew what I know now about the info those names typically contain...I sure would have actually absorbed what she was saying. Argh!!! 

All that said....I called the chip company today however and learned 2 things: 1. The vet we adopted him from never updated our contact/registration info with the chip company like she said they would 😕 2. Eddie was born 2008-05-17...we missed his 10th bday...whoops!!! My kids are at the lake, but man they’re going to be pumped to find out about this when they get back!! 

I also emailed the AKC. I’m not holding my breath that they’ll be able to tell me anything about my dog...but I figured it didn’t hurt to ask and see what they say.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Best of luck!!! I hope you get the information you are seeking. Too bad the microchip didn't also contain the dog's full name. That would have helped sooo much.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chila said:


> It's kind of a weird story, but he was purchased from a US breeder and brought to Canada to be part of a breeding program here. From what I know there was a death(human), the program fell apart/dismantled, and the dogs were rehomed (sounded like maybe with relatives?). My guy and another ended up in a neglectful situation and were thankfully surrendered to a local vet. That's where we adopted him. The vet told me she had been in contact with his Breeder in the US, who had offered to fly him back if she was unable to find him a good home. However the vet wouldn't give me the name of the Breeder. I asked her if she would mind asking the Breeder if I could contact them, just to stay in touch, but I never heard back from the vet. The vet casually rattled off his big long registered name to me over the phone at one point...if I knew what I know now about the info those names typically contain...I sure would have actually absorbed what she was saying. Argh!!!
> 
> All that said....I called the chip company today however and learned 2 things: 1. The vet we adopted him from never updated our contact/registration info with the chip company like she said they would &#128533; 2. Eddie was born 2008-05-17...we missed his 10th bday...whoops!!! My kids are at the lake, but man they're going to be pumped to find out about this when they get back!!
> 
> I also emailed the AKC. I'm not holding my breath that they'll be able to tell me anything about my dog...but I figured it didn't hurt to ask and see what they say.


It kind of makes me mad that the vet wouldn't get you in touch with the breeder, especially when the breeder obviously WANTED to do the right thing, and was willing to fly him home if necessary. it just makes no sense. I'm SURE the breeder would want to know that he is safe and loved.

In any case, I'm happy for you that you have his birthday, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can find the rest of his information from AKC! Since you are in Canada, I'd also check with CKC and see if they have a similar program to AKC Unite where his chip might have been registered. In any case, because he was meant to be part of a breeding program in Canada, they might be able to help you. He would have to have been registered there to be part of a breeding program.


----------



## Chila (Sep 28, 2017)

So the AKC was a bust, they said I basically either have to have his certificate or know his registration number to find out any information from them. I have also contacted the CKC (thanks for the suggestion) but haven’t heard back yet.

I contacted the chip company again and asked if there was any other information on there they could tell me that would provide me any more information about his journey, and she said the only other info on there was an original name provided at the time the chip was implanted, and that it was implanted at a clinic in Round Rock Texas! So he came to Canada all the way from Texas....he’s had quite a life!!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Have you tried ofa.org? If you have part of the name, and if the dog was CHIC certified, it would provide the AKC registration number. If that doesnt work, you may want to call the vet back and ask him/her the puppies original name again. If you don’t ask, you’ll never get that info, but if you do ask, there’s a chance, albeit small, that you”ll get the info you are looking for. Good luck! I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chila said:


> So the AKC was a bust, they said I basically either have to have his certificate or know his registration number to find out any information from them. I have also contacted the CKC (thanks for the suggestion) but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> I contacted the chip company again and asked if there was any other information on there they could tell me that would provide me any more information about his journey, and she said the only other info on there was an original name provided at the time the chip was implanted, and that it was implanted at a clinic in Round Rock Texas! So he came to Canada all the way from Texas....he's had quite a life!!


Can you get in touch with the people in Texas? Maybe they can tell you where he went from there?


----------



## Chila (Sep 28, 2017)

I realized that I’ve never updated this thread! So get this....late one night I was googling my dog’s birthdate and the original name on his chip, and I found a photo of him through a google search! As soon as I saw the picture I knew it was him!! The site contained his full pedigree, registration certificate, number, photos of him and more. It turns out the site belonged to his 2nd owner...and this is who the vet had been in contact with. I contacted her and we were able to confirm I have her old dog! She bought him from his breeder when he was around a year old to use as a stud. She bred him several times and then sold him to a breeder in Canada after owning him for several years. This is where his story gets foggy for me as I don’t know who his Canadian breeder was (I didn’t ask her to divulge this, and she didn’t offer it), or exactly why he came to be neglected...but the number of times the guy has been rehomed sure explains his anxiety and separation issues. Poor dude! 

Anyway, he’s had quite the life! I can google his registered name and find pedigrees he is listed on all over the place...and he’s on havanesegallery.hu! 

Anyway, it was kind of crazy...and it is nice to know a bit about his past. Doesn’t change a thing, but the genealogist bug in me enjoyed the journey.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chila said:


> I realized that I've never updated this thread! So get this....late one night I was googling my dog's birthdate and the original name on his chip, and I found a photo of him through a google search! As soon as I saw the picture I knew it was him!! The site contained his full pedigree, registration certificate, number, photos of him and more. It turns out the site belonged to his 2nd owner...and this is who the vet had been in contact with. I contacted her and we were able to confirm I have her old dog! She bought him from his breeder when he was around a year old to use as a stud. She bred him several times and then sold him to a breeder in Canada after owning him for several years. This is where his story gets foggy for me as I don't know who his Canadian breeder was (I didn't ask her to divulge this, and she didn't offer it), or exactly why he came to be neglected...but the number of times the guy has been rehomed sure explains his anxiety and separation issues. Poor dude!
> 
> Anyway, he's had quite the life! I can google his registered name and find pedigrees he is listed on all over the place...and he's on havanesegallery.hu!
> 
> Anyway, it was kind of crazy...and it is nice to know a bit about his past. Doesn't change a thing, but the genealogist bug in me enjoyed the journey.


That is SO fantastic that you know exactly who he is now!!! Have you been in touch with his breeder? I bet she'd love to know that he is now safe, happy and loved!!! Breeders worry about their little ones who "go missing"! I'm really happy for you!!!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Chila said:


> I realized that I've never updated this thread! So get this....late one night I was googling my dog's birthdate and the original name on his chip, and I found a photo of him through a google search! As soon as I saw the picture I knew it was him!! The site contained his full pedigree, registration certificate, number, photos of him and more. It turns out the site belonged to his 2nd owner...and this is who the vet had been in contact with. I contacted her and we were able to confirm I have her old dog! She bought him from his breeder when he was around a year old to use as a stud. She bred him several times and then sold him to a breeder in Canada after owning him for several years. This is where his story gets foggy for me as I don't know who his Canadian breeder was (I didn't ask her to divulge this, and she didn't offer it), or exactly why he came to be neglected...but the number of times the guy has been rehomed sure explains his anxiety and separation issues. Poor dude!
> 
> Anyway, he's had quite the life! I can google his registered name and find pedigrees he is listed on all over the place...and he's on havanesegallery.hu!
> 
> Anyway, it was kind of crazy...and it is nice to know a bit about his past. Doesn't change a thing, but the genealogist bug in me enjoyed the journey.


What an amazing journey - both for your dog and for you!! What a happy ending to this story to know you got the information you wanted and that your dog has found a forever home he will be loved in. Poor little guy. What a journey!


----------

